# Lot of NEW Stuff at the DBSTalk.COM Store!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No... this is not the big announcement you have been waiting for (that comes on November 14th) 

But I am proud to announce that I have added a bunch of new items to the DBSTalk.COM online store!

Stock up with all the latest DBSTalk gear!

I have decided to get creative some of the new items!
Some of the new items include...

The DBSTalk.COM THONG!! Yes you have asked for it, and now it's finally here! (I still can't believe I have had requests for this!

The DBSTalk.COM Official "Charlie Chat Drinking Game" Frosted Mug! You may have played along with us before in our Live DBSTalk.COM Charlie Chat... Chats, now play it with the official frosted mug!

DBSTalk.COM Stickers are now available, this is another item members have asked me for.

Plus a large selection of new Shirts, Sweatshirts, Fleece Jackets and DBSTalk Holiday items are now available!

Also our DBSTalk.COM Sweatshirt and Golf Shirt are currently On Sale!

Click HERE for the DBSTalk.COM Online Store!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

.....OMG......there is a thong there...........:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

A THONG?! A THONG?! LOL!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What? No DBS Talk Buffs?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Where is Nick and STXJim, I think it was them who requested the DBSTalk.COM Thong! 

Happy Shopping all!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't see a codpiece yet....


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

No male thong either.... :crying:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Aww come on James, you can wear it, we won't tell anyone  :lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well I had been thinking of getting "clipped"...


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Where is STXJim,
> who requested the Thong!*


Sorry Scott, 
I never asked for the 'thong'.
I did introduced the _first_ thong to Talk...That is all.
And was kindly asked to remove it. :shrug:
Please take no offense....
IMHO....selling that 'thong' is soooopid! Sorry.....
Please let us know who is the first to buy one. :lol:
BTW...Why don't you have a "I Hate Cable" T-shirt for sale????
That would sell.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> _Where is Nick and STXJim, I think it was them who requested the DBSTalk.COM Thong!  _


Hey, you talkin' to me. No way, Jose' I dint axe for no thong thang. Uh, do they have one wit a large pouch?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Well I had been thinking of getting "clipped"...


Ouch!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

BTW I have searched the archives and it was none other then James_F who requested the DBSTalk.COM Thong. :lol:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5060


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So what about my codpiece?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry I see no cod pieces in the available things we can put our logo on.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh, the thong doesn't work since its for a woman... :sure:


----------

